# Ferrari GTO 599 2011 VS Ferrari 16M Scuderia Spider 2010



## TAREQ DESIGN (Nov 23, 2010)

*Hello*


new shot for tow cars of Ferrari

The GTO is limited edition and it's  number 1 of 599 cars.
The 16M is limited edition and it's the last car of 499 cars.














Nikon D700 - Segma 17-70


Thank you ,, 

:thumbdown:


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice. They look almost like toys.


----------



## TAREQ DESIGN (Nov 23, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> Nice. They look almost like toys.


 

Thank you an for your comment..

you are right like toys ,, wide angle + editing

happy you like it


----------



## WACKY Island Boy (Nov 23, 2010)

WOW...most impressive set of wheels!  Lets go for a test drive...haha... THANKs for sharing!!


----------



## y75stingray (Nov 23, 2010)

very impresive work I may have made that yellow pop a bit more but i see what your going for.


----------



## TAREQ DESIGN (Nov 23, 2010)

WACKY Island Boy said:


> WOW...most impressive set of wheels! Lets go for a test drive...haha... THANKs for sharing!!


 

LooooooooooooooooooL
 thank u man for your comment =)


----------



## TAREQ DESIGN (Nov 23, 2010)

y75stingray said:


> very impresive work I may have made that yellow pop a bit more but i see what your going for.


 
Thanx stingray for the comment
all Ferrari cars are impresive


----------



## DSLR noob (Nov 23, 2010)

I think the editing, although it does do well for the toy look, seems to have too abrupt of an end where blurry meets focused. If there was a way to make the end of the depth of fiel less abrupt I think it would be closer to looking like they COULD be toys. Then the viewer could look at the picture and wonder if the cars are real or not and really not be able to tell just by studying the photo very hard.

Also, two Very sexy cars you managed to get a hold of for pictures. I wish I could work with that kind of subject.


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Nov 23, 2010)

I dig these shots, and I dig the cars.  I want one.


----------



## Yellow Wagon (Nov 23, 2010)

hmm. Not too crazy about the post processing. Looks overdone and abrupt. Maybe less of the blur? The cars and composition should carry the photo. Probably don't need the hardcore edit


----------



## TAREQ DESIGN (Nov 24, 2010)

thank u guys for your comments
I will post more pics for this cars


----------



## j-dogg (Nov 24, 2010)

I would get into a lot of trouble with law enforcement here, within 27 minutes of driving one of those. I think I could get a speeding ticket in one of those just sitting at a light.


----------



## TAREQ DESIGN (Nov 24, 2010)

j-dogg said:


> I would get into a lot of trouble with law enforcement here, within 27 minutes of driving one of those. I think I could get a speeding ticket in one of those just sitting at a light.


 

thank u for ur comment

come to saudi arabia and u will drive it for free and for long time


----------



## richardsim7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow, looks like a shot straight out of Gran Turismo 5!


----------



## TAREQ DESIGN (Nov 24, 2010)

richardsim7 said:


> Wow, looks like a shot straight out of Gran Turismo 5!


 Loooool

No man I think it's from Forza 3


----------

